# Latest picts of Mel & Misty...



## Izzy (Sep 17, 2004)

Ok, got several picts just a bit ago of Mel and Misty! I had to feed them first, because it was impossible to take a picture as they both kept running towards me, lol! They think my hands create food or something, heh.

Anyhow, they settled down a bit, but still walked around a bit, but you can now see what they look like today, at 17 days old. 

This first one I took yesterday, Misty was walking my dog Sheba.


----------



## Izzy (Sep 17, 2004)

Here's one of Mel today, he's actually getting around pretty quickly, even with the sponge thingie on his legs. He's got a little waddle down and loves to flap his wings while walking, lol!


----------



## Izzy (Sep 17, 2004)

Here's one of two shots showing the difference in size between Mel and Misty. When I took a picture from the front, it's hard to see much size difference, but you can tell from above, Misty just has so many more feathers on her wings than Mel right now.


----------



## Izzy (Sep 17, 2004)

Oops, just ignore this post, heh.


----------



## Izzy (Sep 17, 2004)

Oops, almost forgot, the latest picture of Misty!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Izzy and thank you so much for the new pictures! Mel and Misty are just so precious! You have done a wonderful job with them. Just so you know .. the pic of Misty walking Sheba sent me into near hysterical laughter .. very, very cute photo!

Terry


----------



## Izzy (Sep 17, 2004)

Hi Terry and thank you very much! I'm quite the proud surrogate mom to those two, lol! It's been time consuming and heart wrenching at times, but what fun they are!

Now, if I can only get Misty to hold Sheba's leash next time, we'll have a really cute pict, lol!

Izzy


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

*Lookin' Fab!*

Hey Izzy, 

Nice pics, just a tad too small to get a great view, but still Mel IS catching up, wonderful! I can see that Misty is going to be a "colour" bird for sure to a greater or lesser degree. She's got a light coloured back, although that could just be her white rump patch - typical of a blue bar. Such a wonderful day for you and the babies.


Brad


----------



## Izzy (Sep 17, 2004)

Thanks Brad! I'm sorry the picts are small, I did reduce them to make them smaller in megabytes, so I could get more on here. They look like the same size on my monitor as the last ones I posted though, I wonder if it's my puter?

Thanks for the info on Misty! She has alot of white stuff, looks like a dandruff/cotton mix on her wings, sides and backend. Mel has a tiny bit of the cottony stuff coming out now, I have no clue what color he'll be, but I'll love him just the same, lol!

Izzy


----------



## Izzy (Sep 17, 2004)

Special thanks to Brad for showing me how to enlarge my picts without actually enlarging the size of them, lol!

Hopefully, you can see them much better now. Thank you Brad!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

What a lovely pic of pigeon and dog!!!! 

Terry - that would've been quite some 'todays levity' 

John


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Lovely photos Izzy!

Cynthia


----------



## Izzy (Sep 17, 2004)

Thank you John and Cynthia! I must be vain, cause I can't wait to see what all of you say about Mel & Misty, lol!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Not vain, Izzy, just suitably bessotted!  

Cynthia


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Thanks for sharing these pictures.
Carl


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You are so right, John! Figured most of the Levity recipients had already seen it though.

Terry


----------

